# Production numbers on the 240sx convertibles?



## cdfmartini (Jul 11, 2004)

I am looking to purchase a nice 240sx convertible. I found one a 92 that sounds nice and talked to the orginal owner. He told me there were only 450 convertibles brought to the US in 92, which makes this a pretty rare car. Can anyone help me vaildate this? Also, does anyone know what the production numbers were for the 93 and 94 model years?

Thanks!


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

uhhh, no.

but for a convertable there is one by my house for sale.

http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...d&advanced=n&start_year=1984&color=&cardist=6


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

good luck with the convertible, you think yoru gonna do the silvia front? that would look pretty badass and it would be somewhat original


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

i thought they were 94 only. guess not.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

nah 92-94 :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

um sorry dude but there are no 92 convertibles. theres no 93 convertibles either. convertibles were only produced in 94 and they are all automatic and all coupe, and all 94 models are convertible.

FYI: this applies only to 240sx's. silvias and 180's continued with normal hard top production in 94 i believe.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

well then shit i was lied to....an ol buddy of mine said he had a 92 that was a drop top i guess i'ma :dumbass:


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

joo pwned.


----------



## cdfmartini (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like they truly did make them from 92-94 rather than just 94. The owner of the car I was looking at emailed me a picture of the original window sticker and the data sticker from the door. Both are dated in 92 with a 3/92 production date. I also checked edmunds and kelly blue book to confirm. Based on the small number of these cars on autotrader.com and cars.com it looks like they were a pretty small production vehicle. 

Any thoughts about where to go to get factory production numbers? I called the Nissan call center and they were useless on something this old.

Thanks agan.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> um sorry dude but there are no 92 convertibles. theres no 93 convertibles either. convertibles were only produced in 94 and they are all automatic and all coupe, and all 94 models are convertible.
> 
> FYI: this applies only to 240sx's. silvias and 180's continued with normal hard top production in 94 i believe.


looks like you need to do some research.....


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> looks like you need to do some research.....


lol yep, he pwned!!!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i knew they made them in 92..... :thumbup:


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

in 94 the convertable was the only 240sx option, they didn't make a coup or fastback.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the convertibles are coupes. the only difference is the top goes down...


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hense...."drop top"...what what :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol i was saying that to fidelity....


----------



## rnrpeg (Mar 4, 2021)

TheNose247 said:


> well then shit i was lied to....an ol buddy of mine said he had a 92 that was a drop top i guess i'ma :dumbass:



Nope. I owned a '93.
It WAS a limited edition.


----------



## rnrpeg (Mar 4, 2021)

BEST cars EVER! I owned a '93 drop top. Now, I've had my '91 hatchback coupe with only T-tops for....oh hell, probably longer than most of you have been alive. It's only got 110,000 miles - even tho I've driven it across country a few times! 🙃 I get hives when I think about having to drive another vehicle. Anyone have a clue what newer models might drive anywhere near as smoothly, and still handle so well @ 140mph?? (My favorite part was the insurance, since it was NOT rated as a "sports car". HA! Oh, and the cup holders are pretty nifty, too. Hugs the road beautifully with nice fat tires. My stomach is starting to hurt again. I hope I die before my car.


----------



## 93vert (Aug 25, 2021)

Kelso said:


> um sorry dude but there are no 92 convertibles. theres no 93 convertibles either. convertibles were only produced in 94 and they are all automatic and all coupe, and all 94 models are convertible.
> 
> FYI: this applies only to 240sx's. silvias and 180's continued with normal hard top production in 94 i believe.





Kelso said:


> um sorry dude but there are no 92 convertibles. theres no 93 convertibles either. convertibles were only produced in 94 and they are all automatic and all coupe, and all 94 models are convertible.
> 
> FYI: this applies only to 240sx's. silvias and 180's continued with normal hard top production in 94 i believe.


I actually own a 93 convertible so this is false


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The convertible was offered in the US from 92-94. They started off as Japanese-made coupes and were converted into convertibles by California company, ASC. The special edition 240SX was in 94. These were offered only in the North American market and had nothing to do with the 603 Autech converted, S13 Silvia convertibles in Japan, that were manufactured in mid-1988.


----------



## rashun.tory (10 mo ago)

cdfmartini said:


> I am looking to purchase a nice 240sx convertible. I found one a 92 that sounds nice and talked to the orginal owner. He told me there were only 450 convertibles brought to the US in 92, which makes this a pretty rare car. Can anyone help me vaildate this? Also, does anyone know what the production numbers were for the 93 and 94 model years?
> 
> Thanks!


you think yoru gonna do the silvia front? that would look pretty badass and it would be somewhat original
Nox Vidmate VLC


----------



## Sammy Baby (9 mo ago)

cdfmartini said:


> I am looking to purchase a nice 240sx convertible. I found one a 92 that sounds nice and talked to the orginal owner. He told me there were only 450 convertibles brought to the US in 92, which makes this a pretty rare car. Can anyone help me vaildate this? Also, does anyone know what the production numbers were for the 93 and 94 model years?
> 
> Thanks!


Wrong Dude I’m sitting here looking at a 1992 Convertible


----------



## Sammy Baby (9 mo ago)

KFidelity said:


> uhhh, no.
> 
> but for a convertable there is one by my house for sale.
> 
> Autotrader - page unavailable


Anyone out there that knows where I can find a fuse ox under hood for the 1992 240sx convertible?


----------



## Sammy Baby (9 mo ago)

Sammy Baby said:


> Anyone out there that knows where I can find a fuse ox under hood for the 1992 240sx convertible?


[email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

From another source that can't be posted here but appears well-researched:
1992: 2338
1993: 4315
1994: 1392


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - Black ones appear to be the rarest overall, 2376. Red/Red Pearl 3099, White 2570. The rarest combo is a '93 Red Pearl, only 292 built.


----------



## mascudkoray9 (11 mo ago)

cdfmartini said:


> I am looking to purchase a nice 240sx convertible. I found one a 92 that sounds nice and talked to the orginal owner. He told me there were only 450 convertibles brought to the US in 92, which makes this a pretty rare car. Can anyone help me vaildate this? Also, does anyone know what the production numbers were for the 93 and 94 model years?
> 
> Thanks!


an ol buddy of mine said he had a 92 that was a drop top i guess i'ma :dumbass:


----------



## marius.noah (7 mo ago)

cdfmartini said:


> I am looking to purchase a nice 240sx convertible. I found one a 92 that sounds nice and talked to the orginal owner. He told me there were only 450 convertibles brought to the US in 92, which makes this a pretty rare car. Can anyone help me vaildate this? Also, does anyone know what the production numbers were for the 93 and 94 model years?
> 
> Thanks!


you think yoru gonna do the silvia front? that would look pretty badass and it would be somewhat original


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

an ol buddy of mine said he had a 92 that was a drop top i guess i'ma :dumbass:


----------

